#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  新增分類

## 諾藍

不知道是否在此發文...

小的所管理的版面""心靈諮商輔導中心""...

想新增一下分類...

分類名稱 : 

家庭、個人、友情、愛情

麻煩老大了...

如果發錯地方還煩請老大移位...

----------


## 狼王白牙

非常感謝用心的諾藍幫忙分類

今日已經添加

 (以後歡迎催我一下 XD)

----------

